# CPC Looking for Remote Coding job



## fgreen (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi, 

I am looking for a remote coder job.  I have experience with multi-specialties and am very knowledgeable of the revenue cycle process.  I have outpatient experience with medical and dental billing.  I am in the Tyler, Texas area.  I would appreciate any feedback on job oppurtunities.

Thank you, 

Felecia


----------



## cordelia (Mar 17, 2014)

This might be a good fit

http://jobs.texashealth.org/job/Arl...X-76001/37470100/?feedId=94&utm_source=Indeed


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------

